# Timing Chain



## Nikki87 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima and my mechanic told me that the timing chain has knocked a hole in my engine. He suggests that I purchase another engine but I'm wondering if there's a less expensive way to repair this. Does anyone know what I can do besides buy another engine or have mine rebuilt?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, where's the hole and what damage is there to the engine? A If there's a hole in the front cover, it can certainly be replaced, but did the timing become out of sync and cause valve damage? If it did, then your head will need to be removed and a valve job performed (or swapped for a reman head). There could also be damage to the tops of the pistons if this happened. WIthout knowing the extent of your damage, it's hard to give you advice. Rebuiding your engine will be expensive and if a good, used engine with reasonable or low mileage can be purchased for a fair price, it may be the most practical and cost effective route. If your 2000 Altima is in otherwise exceptional condition and you plan to keep it for a long time, you may want to look into reman engines, but get one from a reputable company with a good warranty, like Jasper engines.


----------

